# Fox Pro---does it again



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I LOST the magnet nut on the wire of my Black Jack Fox Pro Decoy----So after looking for 2 days for it I called Fox Pro this afternoon wanting to buy a couple---they looked it up and said we'll send you 3 of them-NO CHARGE not even shipping----Great Bunch there so I ordered a Battery charger for my Hellfire--Thats why I buy FOX PRO-------sb :smile: :smile: :smile: *


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They do have the best customer service !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't beat FoxPro !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

No question about it. Foxpro is the best in so many ways.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Made In America, By Americans, With An American Warranty, The American Way.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Made In America, By Americans, With An American Warranty, The American Way.


this is why i asked to get one for last x-mas

glad my kids listened to me

remember the old saying(im gonna date myself with this one) "buy AMERICAN your job or someone elses depends on it)"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

+1 on everything said. Have the Firestorm and service and dependability have yet to fall short of my expectations!! Fox Pro !!! Quality and Customer Service!!1!!! Don't think I missed anything did I????


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Only had 1 problem with my Fury in the 3 years I've had it. Called foxpro and the tech walked me thru the steps to fix it in a way that I could understand. No complaints here, just words of praise.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'll be adding a Foxpro caller to my wish list for this year.


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

When I bought my firestorm I had filled out someone the warrant paperwork wrong. I'm think the serial number? They took time out of there day to call me, let me know it was wrong, and informing me where it was. Then 3 days later when I forgot they called me again. Finally got it to them, but wow I could hardly believe I got the first call let alone a 2nd one as a reminder. Shocking considering the customer service I've been dealing with on other products ( work related ).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's great to hear about a company who gives a crap about their customers. Alot of them have forgotten that we also buy because of their service and not just product !


----------

